# Any idea what this is?



## loveguppies (Dec 7, 2012)

I saw this thing crawling across the glass last night, I think it must have come in on some algae I got yesterday as I hadnt seen it before. Not exactly sure what it is, was thinking some kind of feather duster but I'm not certain, any help ID'ing this critter would be appreciated and sorry for the bad picture!


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Crawling across the glass? Maybe some type of anenome? Need a better pic to be sure. I don't think feather dusters can crawl on the glass.


----------



## loveguppies (Dec 7, 2012)

RSully said:


> Crawling across the glass? Maybe some type of anenome? Need a better pic to be sure. I don't think feather dusters can crawl on the glass.


Yeah it was crawling with those whitish tentacle things and the rest of its body just floating along. I got several but I think they're all pretty bad, I'll have a look again and try and post a better one if I have it. I havent seen the thing out and about since last night. Thank you for your reply 

* Just had a look at the pictures and the one I posted is the best I was able to get, maybe it'll come out again tonight and I can try for another. Has an earthworm looking body with the feathery looking crown that it suctioned and walked along the glass with.


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you describe how big this creature is? The picture is rather dark and hard to see. If its white and very tiny it could be a nematode. If that's the case they are absolutely harmless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveguppies (Dec 7, 2012)

OSagent23 said:


> Can you describe how big this creature is? The picture is rather dark and hard to see. If its white and very tiny it could be a nematode. If that's the case they are absolutely harmless.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure, its was a brownish color in the body and the feathery appendage at the end was a white color, its body was 3 to 4 inches long and smooth from what I could see, there werent any spikey things coming off of it, very much earth worm looking.


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok that sounds like some kind of anemone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveguppies (Dec 7, 2012)

OSagent23 said:


> Ok that sounds like some kind of anemone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Okay thx for your reply, now I just need to figure out what kind if it is indeed an anemone. I hadnt planned on keeping any of those, from all I've been told they can be somewhat difficult.


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

An anemone is not difficult to keep. It's rather a hard species. The only thing that makes them difficult is the fact that no matter where you place them in an aquarium if the anemone doesn't like that spot it will move on its own to find the so called perfect spot for itself. 

It's funny watching my nephew lose his mind cause his anemone never sits still and he's a perfectionist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveguppies (Dec 7, 2012)

*Got some more pictures*



loveguppies said:


> I saw this thing crawling across the glass last night, I think it must have come in on some algae I got yesterday as I hadnt seen it before. Not exactly sure what it is, was thinking some kind of feather duster but I'm not certain, any help ID'ing this critter would be appreciated and sorry for the bad picture!


I was able to get a couple more pictures of it tonight or maybe its another one, not sure. These are much clearer but I'm still unsure of what it is exactly.


----------



## loveguppies (Dec 7, 2012)

*the other pic...*



loveguppies said:


> I was able to get a couple more pictures of it tonight or maybe its another one, not sure. These are much clearer but I'm still unsure of what it is exactly.


The other picture, I couldn't get it loaded with the other one.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like a feather duster worm.


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes Tazman you are correct. After view the pictures, much better by the way, that is in fact a feather duster worm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

